# Need Kool Dryer help



## GoldenPines (May 23, 2012)

Hi, I just got a CC Kooldryer and needed some help on how to use it correctly. I have seen videos of others using it (at an angle going the direction they want the hair dried), but when using the nozzle I am worried about it being too much power on my Golden (she is 3 years old). For those that use this at what level do you turn the dial when using the nozzle? It seems like turning it up to the maximum would be painful on the dog even at an angle, but again I am a novice and not sure. Thank you in advanced for any tips!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

With a dog who is just being introduced to the force dryer I gradually turn up the dial. On the body and legs, it goes up to full speed. It is down low for ears and around the face. I also use the flat accessory nozzle that comes as an option--just find it lays the coat down better.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Just try it on your own arm. It doesn't hurt. Crank it up and blow! LOL


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

Sterregold has it right. For a dog that has never been introduced to a forced air dryer, you have to introduce it gradually. How gradual you go is up to you and your puppy but to start at the very beginning, just use the hose with no attachment and a low to medium setting. Get the dog used to the sound and the feeling of the air. Start on the back legs and work your way toward the head (workin gyour way up as the dog gets comfortable - if she freaks out when you try it on her legs, don't go further. Just keep working on her everyday until she'll let you dry her whole body. 

Once you're there, start the process over using a higher speed. Eventually you'll b e able to use the highest speed on her with no problem. It may be a quick process or it may take a while - depends on your dog. 

I'll also second the recommendation for the flat nozzle. At every golden show I've been to, the vast majority use the flat nozzle. It helps straighten the coat and helps to get it to lay flat.


----------

